# Can you guess the amp?



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I’m really confused about what this could be, mostly because I’m not seeing any sort of power tube. Am I crazy? The transformers look like Mercury Magmetics, so it can’t all be crap, right?

Tube Amp on Kijiji Tube Amp | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

The black gooey-looking part on the first photo does not look like a power tube socket. Hybrid (SS power section), perhaps? Hard to tell without a gut shot. Wouldn't be a bad idea to bring a cab (not sure what ohm) AND speaker cable to test, if you are really interested. If the seller still has the schemo, even better. No back panel photos, but there might be provision for headphone out (long shot). That said.....

*"Not sure on the details, I assembled it as a kit 12 years ago."*
The label on the tranny photo says "3/08". Is that the date code? Where did the seller get the kit from? 

*"Lost interest in playing guitar after I finished it. Should work fine, just dont have anything to test it out with."*
But did it work after assembly was completed? Would you take the seller's word for it? If you are going to test it, make sure a speaker cab is plugged to this thing's speaker out jack to take the load before you turn it on. Otherwise, you see a puff of smoke (might precede with a hum that sounds like the reverse piano intro of Yes' "Roundabout") and the seller says "oops, it's on you" and you are screwed.

Call me a skeptic, but I always hate seeing someone got burned from a gear deal. Yes, it is Kijiji, but still...


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Looks similar to the Trinity Tramp.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Love the woodwork. Who needs a router? Heck, who needs sandpaper?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

probably one of them litle 1/4-1/2-1 watt jobbies that runs off what is normally used as a preamp tube. Surely built to CSA standards.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Boogieman said:


> The black gooey-looking part on the first photo does not look like a power tube socket. Hybrid (SS power section), perhaps? Hard to tell without a gut shot. Wouldn't be a bad idea to bring a cab (not sure what ohm) AND speaker cable to test, if you are really interested. If the seller still has the schemo, even better. No back panel photos, but there might be provision for headphone out (long shot). That said.....
> 
> *"Not sure on the details, I assembled it as a kit 12 years ago."*
> The label on the tranny photo says "3/08". Is that the date code? Where did the seller get the kit from?
> ...


I don't want this thing, I was just curious. I thought maybe he had a preamp tube in place of a power tube like an EL84 by mistake but I don't know enough about this stuff.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> Looks similar to the Trinity Tramp.


Doubtful. The Tramp is a 6V6 amp and has more controls. As far as I know Trinity doesn't use Mercury, those switches and has nicer chassis. Maybe things have changed but I doubt they've changed that much.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

keto said:


> probably one of them litle 1/4-1/2-1 watt jobbies that runs off what is normally used as a preamp tube. Surely built to CSA standards.


Yep. Looks like a 12au7 powered mini Amp.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keto said:


> probably one of them litle 1/4-1/2-1 watt jobbies that runs off what is normally used as a preamp tube. Surely built to CSA standards.


Cool. I'm going to check this out. Its odd I can't find the MM x-mer numbers on their site, I'd like to see the specs and what they were possibly meant for.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Those were the days of the Blackheart Lil Giants and the little Epiphones. There was a real craze for 1/2 to 5 watt tube amps, everybody was building them.
Like Keto said, those 12AX tubes were used to power the 1/2 watt & 1 watt versions. Strange that those MM numbers don't come up.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Those were the days of the Blackheart Lil Giants and the little Epiphones. There was a real craze for 1/2 to 5 watt tube amps, everybody was building them.
> Like Keto said, those 12AX tubes were used to power the 1/2 watt & 1 watt versions. Strange that those MM numbers don't come up.


I could be doing it wrong...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> I could be doing it wrong...


not you. I got nowhere with those numbers either. Their website is really not overly helpful.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Their website is really not overly helpful.


agreed


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

They might be OEM numbers. I'm sure an inquiry to MM would give you the answer.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> agreed


I even found a MM dealer and looked through 15 pages of MM inventory - nothing started with G or GG. Not a single thing.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

WCGill said:


> They might be OEM numbers. I'm sure an inquiry to MM would give you the answer.


Agree with the OEM thing. Somebody made up some kits and got some custom made MM iron for them. Add hype and jack up the kit price.


----------



## Amplodyte (Jan 28, 2018)

Guytronix Gilmore Junior:
Gilmore Jr 1/2 Watt Tube Amp Kit - Guytronix


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Amplodyte said:


> Guytronix Gilmore Junior:
> Gilmore Jr 1/2 Watt Tube Amp Kit - Guytronix


Nice work, stranger.


----------

